
First Large Format Video Camera - foolrush
https://fiddleoak.wordpress.com/2017/12/29/large-format-video/
======
troydavis
The article links to a video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZixDTrQdzo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZixDTrQdzo))
and the creator’s explanation starts at 1m12s. It’s pretty slick.

